# In a spot of bother



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm not one for getting into trouble but unfortunately my reckless lifestyle caught up with me on the weekend,

I was jet skiing in Sharjah like a do most weekends but unfortunately an undercover C.I.D officer arrested me for crossing the imaginary boarder between Sharjah and Dubai. ( Very strict now since that local boy died not wearing a life jacket)

Technically I'm not arrested and he was quite a nice guy but I went to give a preliminary statement on Friday and now the rent a jet ski company are demanding 500 AED per day this and damages that from me, I think the police must of confiscated the jet ski but I cant confirm, I gave my number to the police and they haven't called me since Friday. Will they want Official Statement? 

Does anyone have any experience dealing with this? Is the jet ski company bluffing? Even if they are not its not my company or jet ski, therefore their responsibility?

They are holding my UK Driving license and I played dumb saying I'm a tourist, I have a trip coming up and I definitely don't want any black flags coming up at immigration or being carted away like Midnight Express.

Any help would be most appreciated


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

They can be sharks up there and are most definately trying it on. Personally speaking I think it was a bad move pretending to be a dumb tourist, the worldly wise, long term expat always plays a lot better.

I'd get back up asap and demand your license back as they have no right to hold it. Be prepared for a lengthy arguement and if they don't give it to you get to the police station pronto and tell them they are with holding your documents illegally.

Also let them know what you are going to do, they are more scared of the police than you are.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks, that's what I thought, I told the police the truth that I have visa and I'm a resident e.t.c
But the rental company wanted an Arabic / UAE I.D and I said I didn't have one, and they are not getting anything from me. 

UK License is not a big deal, even the police officer said you should not pay them the confiscation fee. The fine lies with the licensee.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you are happy for them to have it and you cancel/renew on your next UK visit then do that.

If you've been told the fine lies with the licensee of the jet-ski then arguement between you and the rental company is a civil matter. The police will probably say as much too and go back to their blackberry but if you really want it back its worth a visit as you might get a sympathetic one who instructs the company to hand it back.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you sign any documents saying you would be responsible for any additional fees incurred? Scary. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## AquaholicH20 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Marc, 

Its the rental company's responsibility to ensure that you are properly informed about what you can and can not do with their Jet Skis, if you have not signed any documents or done something that they have asked you in paper not to do. Its really not your problem that their Jet Ski is impounded and what not. Do not pay for a mistake that is not urs, u were not the one being reckless if they have not informed you prior. So you are definitely in the right here, go and demand for your ID back, and threaten to call the cops on them if they dont  good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats the problem, I did sign a disclaimer form, I have been so many times that I don't read it but im sure it says a bunch of stuff....


----------



## AquaholicH20 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Marc, 

In this case just go and have a chat with them and see what the form actually says, no one can really do anything to you or even stop you at airport unless they have put a case on you and its not a major offense that would lead to something like that, both ways your fine an just a victim of unfortunate circumstances. I wouldnt lose sleep over it brother


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Did you go to the police station to give a statement? Did you get the name of the CID officer or the person(s) you gave your statement to? If so, go back and ask if they confiscated the jet ski and explain to them that the owner of the company is demanding certain payments and is withholding your documents.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

No offense, but if you signed the disclaimer you are so screwed! 

Are you sure that the Jet Ski company is not trying to pull one over you? Especially since you played dumb and told them you were a tourist and they would expect you to cough some big money when they emotionally defeat you with their threats.

The rental ends when the law took charge and confiscated the jet-ski. Now it is a civil matter and if they have a problem with that, they can take it up with the law. 

I would assume that you have a copy of the disclaimer that you signed. If you do not, then go back there and 
1. demand that they hand your Driving license . Do not falter or waiver, just threaten them that you have spoken to the police and if they do not return it you will go back and report it to the police.
2. Demand a copy of that disclaimer. 
3. if they demand a compensation, inform that they are no longer providing you a service that they claim they are. The ski is with the police and the state. If they want a compensation, let them demand it from the state. If they want it from you, they should be letting you have a new jet-ski for the period, since when it was confiscated. Even if the disclaimer does not mention it, you and that company are bound to obey the laws of the state. the state confiscated the company's property and you just have leased the companies property. You have abided by the law when the law demanded it. They should whine to the cops if they want compensation. In fact they should already be having their legal / PRO person trying to get it back. Just state it like it is. tell them you will take action if they do not return the license. Other than that advise them that it is all in their interest.
4. If they stand their ground, go to the station and report the matter so that it stands as proof against any retaliation.

Other then that, it is up to the law to screw you over if the company instructed you not to cross the state lines and it is up to the law to screw them over for leasing jet-skis without guidance. Two separate matters.

Good luck.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Wander off and get a new licence. End of story.

Problem?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, will go on Saturday and see what they say..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If we don't hear from you on Sunday, should we assume that they got you arrested?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

lol!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

And its Sunday.....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I escaped... 

I haven't done anything about it yet. But I think I will end up paying  I wanted to drag it out until after I come back from my planned trips but they wont wait that long.. I will check the paperwork and then just pay, I signed who knows what so I'm probably liable.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I guess I need to call back the Expatforum search party! 

We all end up paying fines that we don't really see reasonable out here! I just found out that I've been fined Dhs 400 for driving without a seatbelt on Sheikh Zayed Road at 10:30am on 16th November. Oddly enough, I was at work at that time so I couldn't possibly be driving on Sheikh Zayed Road, let alone without a seatbelt! I never go above the seat limit and I never get out of my neighbourhood without the seat belt. Unfortunately, I'm going to have to pay because everyone tells me it's really not worth the hassle!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

pam you've got to tell your 10 year old to stop fooling around with the car while you're at work!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I never go above the seat limit...............


 
WTH is a seat limit???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oops I meant SPEED limit 

@Rutilius: my son turns 4 on July 1st and you're right, I need to have a serious chat with him about this


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Man there is no way I would pay for such a ridiculous fine, find someone at work whp has a local friend with good Wasta and get him to sort it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Agree. Things change if a local is involved in the equation.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxy, can one of your local friends help me?


----------

